# Standby or power off



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,
i'm replacing my old Barco with a new projector and I'm wondering about whether to continue leaving it in standby mode or cut the power completely when not in use.
I have a dedicated home theater but generally use at weekends so the projector remain several days or more without being used.

I've always considered that it was better to leave power supplies connected rather than subjecting them to on off transitions but I'd be curious to know what other people with similar setups do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I leave mine in standby and have not had an issue at all - I think leaving in standby is a better way to go much like putting a computer in sleep mode...


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Since I have a dust cover for my dual AE2000 projectors, I always remove the power (after letting them cool & go to standby mode), and disconnect the HDMI feed. I've never had a problem, and it provides an extra degree of lightning protection since they're completely isolated from the electrical and signal systems during that time. It's somewhat different with a computer where a hard drive is involved, but even there, I shut down my computer when I'm not using it, and other than a hard drive failure (after 10 years), I've had no problems. My Directv receiver, on the other hand is on all the time (it goes into a pseudo-standby mode when it's turned off), and it eats a hard drive about every two years or less (part of the reason is the way the drive is utilized - they are hammered even when the unit is "off").

Just to provide some differing perspectives on this topic.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree..All power should be removed from all equipment to prevent any damage from power spikes or lightning strikes..
I switch all my gear off with one press of a button on a remote controlled power switch..


----------

